# Does anyone know a kickboxer named Andy White?



## Carbon (Apr 1, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone here has ever talked to or known this person. He was kickboxer and did alot of tournaments in dallas texas.


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 1, 2002)

Sorry compadre, I've never heard of him. The only reference I could find on him on the web was on this site, http://www.akbba.com/ and he's only mentioned in passing there. Wish I could've been more help.


----------



## Carbon (Apr 1, 2002)

Where did you see his name?


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 1, 2002)

He's mentioned on the about page, here: http://www.akbba.com/about.html
and on the hdb page, here:
www.akbba.com/hdb.html

If you're using Internet Explorer, type Ctrl+f, then type in andy white and it should find it in the page for you. If you are using Netscape or some other browser, well, Ctrl+f should still work. Be warned, there's not much info on him in there, I think his name is just mentioned in passing. That's all I could pull off of google when I did a search for andy white plus kickboxing. Hope it helps, but it probably doesn't much...


----------



## Emil (May 13, 2007)

I don't know if it is the same Andy White but I took Tae Kwon Do from a guy named Andy White in Lubbock, TX who was a former kickboxing champion.  He was there for a while teaching and training other kickboxers.  Then, I think -- it's been years since I've heard the name, he moved to Midland, Tx and that is the last I've heard of him.  He had an excellent kicking ability.  I'd like to know what happened to him since he was my first karate instructor when I took lessons from him as a kid with my dad back in the 1980's.  I remember he used to get this x-ray paper from somewhere and one person would have to hold up the sheet of x-ray paper and we kicked those things till our legs felt like they were going to fall off.  I've never seen karate instructors use x-ray paper since.  It made a really loud sound when you hit it just right.


----------



## larrystarr (Mar 21, 2022)

20 year old thread but hey, just in case someone else comes across it on google search like I did...

I know Andy White because he's my uncle Andy. He was a champion kickboxer for a while. My grandparents had a framed picture of him in the ring with the belt and I think it is Howard Cossel that is interviewing him. I believe it was Don (the dragon) Wilson who defeated him later for the belt. I saw that on a wikipedia page somewhere. He has a school in Lubbock and later moved to Midland. He trained a fighter in Midland who I believe also became a world champion but that fighters name escapes me at the moment. Andy said he started learning to fight when he was in Vietnam (the war), "To avoid getting on drugs" to paraphrase what he said. I think I only saw him fight once, on TV and I barely remember it. I remember him saying one of his best moves was to fake a roundhouse kick and throw a backhanded punch instead. He said he sparred with Chuck Norris once and that Norris cheap-shotted him in the back of the neck with a kick. Don't know the whole story on that one. He lives in West Texas still, around Alpine. He's an electrician and plays guitar (mostly country and blues) as a hobby. 

Would be cool to find old footage of his fights but I imagine that's locked away in some NBC/ABC/CBS vaults somewhere, lost to time.


----------



## Buka (Mar 21, 2022)

larrystarr said:


> 20 year old thread but hey, just in case someone else comes across it on google search like I did...
> 
> I know Andy White because he's my uncle Andy. He was a champion kickboxer for a while. My grandparents had a framed picture of him in the ring with the belt and I think it is Howard Cossel that is interviewing him. I believe it was Don (the dragon) Wilson who defeated him later for the belt. I saw that on a wikipedia page somewhere. He has a school in Lubbock and later moved to Midland. He trained a fighter in Midland who I believe also became a world champion but that fighters name escapes me at the moment. Andy said he started learning to fight when he was in Vietnam (the war), "To avoid getting on drugs" to paraphrase what he said. I think I only saw him fight once, on TV and I barely remember it. I remember him saying one of his best moves was to fake a roundhouse kick and throw a backhanded punch instead. He said he sparred with Chuck Norris once and that Norris cheap-shotted him in the back of the neck with a kick. Don't know the whole story on that one. He lives in West Texas still, around Alpine. He's an electrician and plays guitar (mostly country and blues) as a hobby.
> 
> Would be cool to find old footage of his fights but I imagine that's locked away in some NBC/ABC/CBS vaults somewhere, lost to time.


Welcome to MartialTalk, Larrystarr.

That's a way cool story.


----------



## Martial D (Mar 21, 2022)

KumaSan said:


> He's mentioned on the about page, here: http://www.akbba.com/about.html
> and on the hdb page, here:
> www.akbba.com/hdb.html
> 
> If you're using Internet Explorer, type Ctrl+f, then type in andy white and it should find it in the page for you. If you are using Netscape or some other browser, well, Ctrl+f should still work. Be warned, there's not much info on him in there, I think his name is just mentioned in passing. That's all I could pull off of google when I did a search for andy white plus kickboxing. Hope it helps, but it probably doesn't much...


Internet Explorer? /Netscape?/

Was this post carried across time from 1999…?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 21, 2022)

Martial D said:


> Internet Explorer? /Netscape?/
> 
> Was this post carried across time from 1999…?


Pretty darn close. Check out the date of that post, you're only off by 3 years.


----------



## Martial D (Mar 22, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Pretty darn close. Check out the date of that post, you're only off by 3 years.


Oh wow.

Oops .


----------

